# MMA Fight Pit: Genesis



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

MMA Fight Pit: Genesis
Date: Aug 13, 2011 9 PM EDT
Location: Albuquerque, New Mexico
Venue: The Pit
Broadcast: Pay-per-view










* Houston Alexander vs. Razak Al-Hassan
* Jens Pulver vs. Coty Wheeler
* Junie Browning vs. Lenny Lovato
* Jamie Yager vs. Willie Parks
* Tyler East vs. Chris Guillen
* Angelica Chavez vs. Diana Rael
* Conrad Padilla vs. Guy Youell
* Josh Montoya vs. Jason Sampson
* Sean Spencer vs. TBD
* Rocky Ramirez vs. Mark Lujan​


> MMA Fight Pit, an MMA event based in one of the sport's major power centers, is starting off with a bang when it holds its first event.
> 
> "Genesis," the promotion's first offering, takes place Aug. 13 at The Pit in Albuquerque, N.M., and features a bevy of UFC and WEC vets including Houston Alexander (12-6) and Razak Al-Hassan (11-3), among others.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/24596/mma...w-reach-with-ufc-vet-filled-event-genesis.mma


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

I'll be cheering on Houston, but i think Al-Hasan will take it. He is much mroe well-rounded - has decent stand-up and solid submissions. Can see it going to a decision though.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

The top four fights have notable fighters in it. I hope Houston Alexander takes this one. Once again I have to say that after this Jens Pulver needs to retire.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm pulling for Houston and Jens like I have before, but not going to be surprised to see 'Razor' go for the takedowns & get another RNC. Oh, and not going to believe a postfight retirement from good old Jens. Maybe if he still says it the next day or week I guess.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

This is actully a pretty good line up for what it is.......


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

What do you mean for what it is? Anyways I'm also interested in Junie Browning and Jamie Yager. Both of those guys are still promising I think.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

As in a local org that has washed up or never will be fighters headlining


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well is how these local organizations work out. They build themselves off UFC vets. Not to mention they also use local talent.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes Kanto I know that. Thats why I said its a pretty good card for what it is


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well it is good for these fighters. They might be able to get back into a Zuffa promotion. Though for Jens Pulver it is too late.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

The only one I see getting back in is Yager. Houston is too old and one sided. He would have to go on a hell of a tear to make it back. Browning has a lot of talent but is battshit crazy so I doubt he will ever make it back. He blew his chance


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well to be honest I have to agree with you on Junie's issues. I'm surprised he even made it into the UFC after the Ultimate Fighter. Yager though I think could definately make it back.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm going to be honest, I have no idea Razak "Razor" Al-Hassan is. So I can't really say if Houston is going to beat him or not. I don't have to much faith in Houston. He surprised me when he beat Sokky. However, that fight was really a testament to how bad Sokky gas tank was then Houston being a superior fighter.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I have no idea who Razak "Razor" Al-Hassan is either. But the fact of the matter is that Houston if a stand-up fighter who swings for the knockout. That alone is what made him a sensation.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Houston Alexander radio interview about the fight:



> Seven kids. Three jobs. 39 years of age.
> 
> If there's anyone you'd expect to drop dead from exhaustion, it would be Houston Alexander (12-6).
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/24773/mma...lexander-i-can-do-this-randy-couture-long.mma


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well one thing you have to admit is that Houston Alexander stands a better chance of getting into the UFC then James Irvin. Irvin tested positive for juicing after he left the UFC. One place I can see Irvin is in a ProElite show possibly.


----------



## _CaptainRon (May 8, 2007)

Keep an eye out for 7-0 bantamweight Jason Sampson on the undercard. He's got a strong wrestling base and excellent submissions. With a couple more solid outings, he's a guy you could see in the UFC.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I see Junie Browning only missed weight by about 10 pounds


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Junie, Junie, Junie, hahaha. Here are the full results:



> All 20 fighters competing in tonight's "MMA Fight Pit: Genesis" pay-per-view event have weighed in for the show.
> 
> Headliners Houston Alexander (205.5) and Razak Al-Hassan (204), as well as co-headliners Jens Pulver (136) and Coty "Ox" Wheeler (137), successfully made weight.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/24797/mma...esults-junie-browning-badly-misses-weight.mma

and his fight didn't go too much better:



> Round 1 – The return of “The Lunatik” Junie Browning. He came in seven pounds over weight at 172 pounds. He had to give his opponent a portion of his purse. Browning looks chubby. Junie is training at Legends MMA now days with Eddie Bravo. The announcer said he trained at Team Tompkins and Junie and his corner shook their head “No”. Leg kick from Junie. Body shot from Junie, leg kick. Junie shoots, puts Clark on his back. Junie on top in half guard. Clark has full guard. Goes for an armbar. Junie picks him up, lets him down. Junie has an upside down leg triangle, lets it go and takes Clark’s back. Junie looking for a Twister. Comes close. Ref stands them up. Right hand from Junie, right to the body. Shoots, stuffed. Clark postures over Junie with punches. Clark passes to side control. Big knees to Junie’s ribs. Browning smashes him with elbows and Junie taps out to strikes. Clark took this bout on two days notice. Kruck said he was surprised Junie tapped so fast. Junie has lost his last four fights.
> 
> OFFICIAL RESULT: Jacob Clark def. Junie Browning by submission (elbows) Rd 1 (4:18)


http://prommanow.com/index.php/2011/08/13/mma-fight-pit-genesis-results-play-by-play/


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

*Jens Pulver gets a win.*








> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2011/8/1...coty-wheeler-junie-browning-houston-alexander
> At 36 years of age, Jens Pulver made his first drop to bantamweight. The former UFC lightweight champion hasn't enjoyed much success these past few years, but last night, the former UFC lightweight champion had his hand raised once again. He knocked out WEC veteran, Coty Wheeler on the second round of the co-headlining bout of MMA Fight Pit: Genesis.
> 
> After losing 6 straight fights at one point, 'Lil Evil' is having a pretty decent year so far. He definitely isn't the same fighter he was during his prime, but this successful 135 lb. debut now puts him with 3 wins on his past 4 fights.
> ...


There is alot of other interesting fights on this card. Click the link... Jamie Yager fight was awesome.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Maybe Pulver can make his way to the UFC again in the bantemweight division. Only time will tell on this one though. Ricco Rodriguez has been on a streak and isn't back to the UFC.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I just realized who this guy, Razak Al-Hassan is...




Of course that is the only thing I know him for.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

He must've gone through alot of rehab in order to get back to this. It made this match-up a little more interesting that these guys are two UFC vets. Now two vets are on the way to the UFC again hopefully.


----------

